# Lake winnipeg walleye



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Thinking about a trip to lk winnipeg next march ice fishing walleye. Has anyone been there? Looking for a good place to stay and any info on where to fish. Didn't really want to go with a guide. Unless its totally needed. Rather just bring sleds and gear.
Any info would be great. Thks.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

where is this spoon... in manatoba? If so you should go the Devils lake in the Dakotas... for perch and walleyes... must closer....


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Much bigger eyes. Hawgs . Do a utube search on it.

Devil's is on my list. Had trip booked last march and a week before I was to go they called and said ice took a crap. Go figure. My luck.lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Some Manitoba hogs

http://www.youtube.com/user/UncutAngling?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been to DL...been to Lake of the Woods...both great ice fishing destinations! Lake Winnipeg is on my short list for some slob greenbacks! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

gillcommander said:


> I've been to DL...been to Lake of the Woods...both great ice fishing destinations! Lake Winnipeg is on my short list for some slob greenbacks!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes sir some slobs. It has moved to my #1 spot to go to. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

